# Easy Day 4.20



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Went out 8 miles and caught all of the 18" snapper we wanted. Got one bigger one on a free line. I jigged up short scamp and what I think was a king. (got off) We had our limit of red snapper in 15 mins and limited out on mingos in another 20.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 31, 2008)

Great catch. I like the boat!!!


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice job! What kind of boat is that?


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the report josh you always seem to get on the fish. Just wondering if you chummed at all and how the current was running. From past reports of yours you seem to check for cigar minnows on the way out, did you find any? Good job on the mingos! Hope you don't mind the questions. I fell off my bike and cracked my head on Barrancas ave. so I haven't been out this season.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

We saw you guys on our way out, we ended up with about the same results. We also got 2 nice gags and a couple dozen trigger to add to our limit of regulars and mingo. Is that all of your mingo in the pictures? Because the limit per person is 10 in the gulf and they don't count towards your agg. limit. I'm sure you knew that, i just thought i'd mention it. Great catch and maybe we'll see you out there in the future.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Great looking boat!


----------



## gotwake7 (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice boat, Nice fish, great day.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report Josh, did you get in before the West wind kicked up?


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

:clap:clap Thanks for sharing.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job Josh. Thought about hollaring at you and your dad Sunday..but got busy and forgot lol.

Any luck bringing up snapper with the jigs? We bounced a few out in deep water without any sucess, but was fun as all get out lol


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

nice catch! Didn't take you long either. How far out were you?


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for all of the compliments and replies guys. The boat is a Ros Nor' Easter 21, a commercial/custom lobster boat out of Maine I believe. We didn't check for cigar minnows at all because the pass was a mad house. I guess I was mistaking on the limit for mingos, I was going by the lawstick (probably outdated) that the agg. limit of snapper was 10 per person. Thanks for pointing that out, wish we would have known that. I didn't jig long, I think I made 3 or 4 drops and caught one 15" scamp and 1 little snapper. We used squid all day but the one biggest snapper came off of the freelined sardine. I always like to have a freeline out, it always seems to suprise us. I know the sardine couldn't have been any more than 10 or 15 feet down, which shows bigger snapper stay up in the water column. We didn't have any grouper luck, except that little scamp, I know if we had some pinfish or other little live bait we probably would have. Ocean Man: by the time that west wind kicked up, we were cruising the beach towards to pass right into the seas. I don't know if I mentioned it, but the spanish were going crazy over gotchas in the surf, I was just blind casting and working it and 5 or 6 would crash it. I hope I answered the questions, thanks again for the replies.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

also we were at paradise hole and the only chumming we did was cutting remoras in half. all of the snapper had fiddler crabs and rock shrimp in their stomachs.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh yeah, we came in from Oriskany area to paridise and counted no less than 16 boats around Paradise. Just a general madhouse out there last Sunday. Heading for the ramp was like being in the pattern at Atlanta airport lol. Still was a good, fun day on the water...

Your boat looks good and runs good.


----------

